# age requirement for camping



## jw_sartini (Jul 27, 2008)

i've been told that you have to be 18 to reserve a campground or to legally camp in a campground in michigan (without someone that is 18 or older that is). is this true? any input is appreciated.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have never read anything about this but when I first started going camping on my own I can remember having DNR checking our site and talking with them and this was never a problem.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

might be policy at some places,, not wanting a bunch of 16 yo's partying all night... or bring their girls out for neferious activities.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

john warren said:


> might be policy at some places,, not wanting a bunch of 16 yo's partying all night... or bring their girls out for neferious activities.


:evil: We used to go "camping" when we were in high school... Don't know if there was an age requirement or not, we rarely made it until dark,,, before we got kicked out...:lol:


----------

